# Vortex



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Some freinds and I went to Vortex today just to hang out and a few of them were learning to free dive. Like always the visability was freakin amazing(wish it was like that in the gulf). The dive was fun for the first time but it got boring after awhile. Free diving on the other hand is pretty fun since it kinda pushes your limits and its a good way to exersize the lungs. I gotta give my friend props he made it to the bottom of the spring at the cave entrance 45 ft on his third free diving experence. It took alitte coaxing and an example it could be done first but he did it.. I think i'm starting to get alittle better I went to the bottom, looked around in the cave from the entrance, then grabbed a big rock and took it to the surface. I think I might have to go down there more often just to free dive.. It was a good time and would definitely recommend it to learning free divers


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Read up on shallow water black out, could be a life saver for the inexperienced breath holding diver. Good luck sounds like you guys had a good time. 



:usaflag


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Joebm (6/10/2008)*[hr then grabbed a big rock and took it to the surface.


So that's what you do to come up slower? That sounds like fun man.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (6/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Joebm (6/10/2008)*[hr then grabbed a big rock and took it to the surface.
> ...


Why would it matter how fast you come up?


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (6/10/2008)*Read up on shallow water black out, could be a life saver for the inexperienced breath holding diver. Good luck sounds like you guys had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> :usaflag




I have read up on this condition alittle and never hyperventilate before diving since it greatly increases the chance of a black out do to the levels of O2 and CO2.The primary mechanism for shallow water blackout is hypocapnia brought about by hyperventilation prior to the dive. I always do my best to warn new comers of the risk involved and stress the fact of going w/o a group. Thanks for the concern...


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

A good book to pick up on free diving and spearfishing is:

Bluewater Hunting and Freediving by Terry Mass

http://www.freedive.net/Bluewater.htm

June 25th I have a charter going out to "blue water" (that is if we can find it) to fish and free dive. 

Plan on taking the camera and baptising my Riffe Island gun, float line and floats!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report man! I have never been to vortex, just morrison. One of these days I will need to get out there.


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Vortex is the great place to learn freediving. I freedove The Oriskany yeasterday. Even better





Another good book: 

http://www.amazon.com/Manual-Freediving-Underwater-Single-Breath/dp/1928649270





The best thing is take one of these courses:

http://www.divefit.com/index.php



or:

http://www.performancefreediving.com/ 



also you can find the useful informations on this forum:

http://www.deeperblue.net/


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Why cant you fish at Vortex? and have yall seen any good fish in there?


----------

